# Trouble using flash with live view



## Bennymiata (Jul 15, 2015)

I have a 5d3 and I find that I can't use either my 580EXII or my wireless remote to trigger my studio flashes when the camera is in live view.
When I press the shutter when in live view, the flash doesn't fire, but as soon as I switch off live view it fires.

Could one of you learned photographers please tell me what setting I need to change?


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 15, 2015)

Probably the same situation:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=26846.0


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------

